# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Master Ne Usa...????

## Snake Eyes

PERSHENDETJE

DESHA TE DIJA NESE MUND TE ME NDIHMONI NE LIDHJE ME MASTERAT NE USA,.JAM I INTERESUAR PER NE DEGEN FINANCE...A KA NDONJE MUNDESI PER TE SHKUAR NE USA PER TE KRYER STUDIMET DHE NESE PO ME DREJTONI NE NDONJE ADRESE...

GJITHMON NGA INFO QE ZOTERONI....


JU FALEMINDERIT     :arushi:

----------


## Snake Eyes

asnje info...!!!!

----------


## Sofi _

Ka qindra universitete ne SHBA, ku te gjitha kane faqet e tyre te internetit. Brenda ketij konteksti, me vjen keq por pyetja eshte shume e pergjithshme. 

...Mund te kerkosh per lista renditjesh/klasifikimesh cilesore te universiteteve per degen qe te intereson, disa lista te tilla mund t'i gjesh dhe me nje kerkim te thjeshte ne google. Ose mund te kerkosh ne varesi te shteteve etj...prape shume e pergjithshme pyetja...

----------


## TikTak

eh mer kalamoja qi se keni iden se car kerkoni.

dy gjona kryesore qe ti kerko cdo universitet ne usa kur ke nji bachelor degree te mar jasht usa jon:

- toefl
- transcript from wes

boj kto i her se te murin shum koh.

masanej zgjidh universitetin, plotso formularin, two letter of recommandations paret gati hahahahahahahahahaha ene fillo e lutu

----------

